
Ember, JQuery, Angular, React, Vue: What to Choose? - _Tanya_
https://kruschecompany.com/blog/post/ember-jQuery-angular-react-vue-what-to-choose
======
metaloha
What an amazingly poorly informed article.

Specifically, Angular does do Server Side Rendering, and from the React notes,
if you can learn ES6, then you're also learned TypeScript since they're the
same thing (TS is a superset of JS, so all JS is valid TS).

